# Cancer



## maitaman (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been away for awhile. Been doing a lot of research and had a cancer that is now cured. It was cured with a natural remedy used for centuries, but lately it was discovered that using it with an iron supplement will cure many cancers in a matter of a few days or weeks. I didn't believe it, but there was nothing to lose.
It worked! I have given the method to several people, all of whom reported that it worked.
I have a group on Facebook, Artemisia: Cancer cure plus, where I have posted the method as well as provided links to the studies by medical universities and foundations.
The doctors here, where medical is excellent and cheap, wanted about four thousand dollars for surgery and chemo (which I will not, under any circumstances, take) and this cure cost less than ten dollars.
Artemisia is safe and can't hurt unless you're prone to seizures or have severely inflamed intestinal trouble. It also cures parasites, even is used for malaria, recommended by WHO. It has many uses.
If you or anyone you know is suffering from cancer, go to the group. The information is there and is free. I did write a book about it, but the information in the book is posted there and is free for any.
This was discovered in cases of prostate cancer, which it cures in 14 days. My lymphoma was cured in that time. It cleared up Leishmaniasis and cured eczema- It is available almost anywhere. I get it from a herbalist shop and even have a small plant growing outside the kitchen door.
It tastes somewhere between horrible and disgusting, but it works. I will put up with a gag reaction that lasts for one minute any day to cure a cancer that could kill me within six months!


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow! Interesting and congratulations on your wellness!


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulation! Cancer though, is not just one disease it is thousands of diseases that work similarly. Some cancers have cures, others do not. At any given moment, most people have hunndreds of thousands of cancer cells in their bodies, all taken care of through normal immune responses. And frankly I'm with you in that killing cells and making people sicker is often why they die from medicinal treatments. If I get it, I will be going the natural route.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2015)

I sincerely hope that your sickness is cured. Artemisia is wormwood? I've heard that it makes water 'bitter' which sounds like an understatement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 5, 2015)

Absinthe?


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats Maita!



tomkalina said:


> Absinthe?



Yup - one of hemingways favorite ingredients. yes it is bitter. nothing sugar won't cure though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2015)

Interesting, and congrats to you, maitaman!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 6, 2015)

Congrats maitaman, I hope you stay cancer - free, thumps up!

Back to absinth, Hemingway and Gaugin weren't wrong then!!! But it tastes disgustingly and sugar won't really help.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2015)

Good Luck.
I dont see 'herbal' 'treating' (remission and cure are vastly different) all the oncology patients I meet...............


----------



## troy (Jun 6, 2015)

There is a book called I want to live, it's about a terminal cancer patient, very good book!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 6, 2015)

Congrats on surviving the Big-C. What type of cancer did you have?

The Prof in the lab down the passage from me is adding rosemary extract to here cancer cells (3 cancer cell lines). Seems to kill them dead... Doesn't seem to kill healthy cells. She is now experimenting with several other lines and repeating the earlier experiments. It is one of those results that are too good to be true...


----------



## Ray (Jun 6, 2015)

As a survivor of metastatic malignant melanoma - not related to sun exposure - I am a big supporter of all sorts of research. The most viable ecosystem is the most diverse - as is the case with pretty much everything.
I was fortunate to be close to UPENN, an epicenter in melanoma research, and my cancer was accessible by knife, as there were no other viable therapies then, but the research leading to getting your own immune system to kick your cancer's ass is really remarkable.


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2015)

Congratulations and good luck. I'm curious about what type of cancer.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2015)

Mait. can you reference the material here in some way for
those of us who don't use FB? I'd be very pleased to read
some cancer treatments that don't involve chemo. and/or
surgery. I agree with you that the "cure" presently in
vogue is atrocious and would never agree to it.

*just in passing, it can't be worse than the cod liver oil I had to take
every day at 1 tsp. as a kid.


----------



## bullsie (Jun 6, 2015)

Marco said:


> Congrats Maita!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - one of hemingways favorite ingredients. yes it is bitter. nothing sugar won't cure though.



Ikes! Tasted honey made from the wormwood flowers. Like to knock you down it was so bitter. Aaaaaaaaaccckkkkkkkk.......


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2015)

:rollhappy:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2015)

Great to hear of your recovery and welcome back to SOF.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 8, 2015)

Kudos to your beating the Big C!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Congrats!!

Ramon


----------



## StevenJColon (Dec 10, 2022)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hien (Dec 17, 2022)

The ingredients do not sound so hard to use. Since Artemisia (mugwort, wormwood) have been using in Asian foods since the time of the Dinosaur, and the foods are delicious.
-The japanese has wormwood Mochi
-Chinese smoked pork stir-fried with artemisia, hen's wormwood soup
-Korean Maangchi also use mugwort
-Vietnamese using it as well


----------



## Phragper (Dec 18, 2022)

yes please post as much info here as you can (for those of us not on Facebook). It would be greatly appreciated. Diagnosed with cancer in April, have had surgery and radiation and so far scans are clear so this treatment could mean a lot to me as well as others on ST


----------

